# Another way to keep bows on



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Today I decided to share how to keep bows on even if your baby hates them. i use baby first ponytail holder but for those who's baby not used to topknots better to use rubber bands as they wont slip of when baby will try to take it out. 
















*As you can see I move clip under the ponytail holder, with rubber band there wont be any chance to get it out  I prefer french barrettes but here you see the crocodile type *
















Hope this will help to those who's baby say "NO" to bows


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Great job describing how to do this! I do Leila's the same way. I learned it when my daughter was little. I also use those same ponytail holders most days when we're just around the house. I don't think they break the hair as much as the other bands can. When I do use the silicon bands, I cut them out when it's time for bed. I bought some scissors made especially for that from toplinepet.com. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't use the stretchy bands on my other fluffs because Dewey pulls them out of their top knot.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I can't use the stretchy bands on my other fluffs because Dewey pulls them out of their top knot.


you should use this type first, till your baby will understand that couldn't get it off (I use them in the beginning for young puppies). Also used on 6 yo maltipoo from rescue as she wasn't used to bows


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Great job describing how to do this! I do Leila's the same way. I learned it when my daughter was little. I also use those same ponytail holders most days when we're just around the house. I don't think they break the hair as much as the other bands can. When I do use the silicon bands, I cut them out when it's time for bed. I bought some scissors made especially for that from toplinepet.com.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yea  I learned too from time when my daughter was a baby  dogs and babies are look a like , trying to get off the beauty lol
silicon or rubber bands do break hair that is why i used them for training, or when you make topknot, wear it over the paper. Like one of your bows has 2 attached, it is great to use what I use on pictures, then just wear it on top of stretchy band and it will stay on


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I can't use the stretchy bands on my other fluffs because Dewey pulls them out of their top knot.


I think she's talking about Dewey takes it out of the other Malts' and Yorkie's hair, not his own. He's a little stinker, LOL! Love Dewey stories!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I think she's talking about Dewey takes it out of the other Malts' and Yorkie's hair, not his own. He's a little stinker, LOL! Love Dewey stories!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh, that is so funny LoL Ellie did the same to Teddy when she was little baby lol


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I do that same thing.....keeps the bow or barrette in place. :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Those bands look way too thick for me to want to try - that seems like it would cause some broken topknot hair. I found one kind of band that i LOOOOVE and every time I have tried others, I always go back. The bands I use are so thin, it causes the least amount of topknot hair damage. They are the yellow bands from The Finishing Touch and I buy them 4 bags at a time (and with a 1000 per bag, that is a lot of bands!)

I use them for everything. For every day topknots when they are just being lazy


















For those messy "we were not rubbing our head all over the pillows while you were in the bathroom, I swear'" moments (taken yesterday at a hotel)





















And then I use them for show days too, with both single puppy topknots and also doubles. 

If you ever would like a tutorial on how to do a puppy show topknot, I'd be happy to help  Just let me know. Or double topknots. I've never had a problem with a puppy keeping bands in because I start when they are really young and the ones I like using are so light, the dogs do not fight it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use the same small yellow bands. I favor the double banded utility top knot for everyday wear! :chili:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I never satisfy how I do double topknots :/I don't know girls how you do them that perfect. I know the techniques but don't feel satisfy with my job lol


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I use the same bands Stacy and Pam.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Those bands look way too thick for me to want to try - that seems like it would cause some broken topknot hair. I found one kind of band that i LOOOOVE and every time I have tried others, I always go back. The bands I use are so thin, it causes the least amount of topknot hair damage. They are the yellow bands from The Finishing Touch and I buy them 4 bags at a time (and with a 1000 per bag, that is a lot of bands!)
> 
> I use them for everything. For every day topknots when they are just being lazy
> 
> ...


Stacy I, for one, would love you to do a tutorial on how to do puppy show topknots and double topknots. That would be wonderful.

Molly has lost hair to the yellow bands too. She's been in a topknot since she came to us at 17 wks. I take the band out and the topknot is still standing at attention. It's the head rubbing that does it I think. I had the same problem with Dixie so I figure it's me. Juice, the show dog, hates her head touched! :w00t: When her hair gets long enough for a topknot I think I'm in for some resistance. Maybe she just wants to hand out and be a tomboy now.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Stacy I, for one, would love you to do a tutorial on how to do puppy show topknots and double topknots. That would be wonderful.
> 
> Molly has lost hair to the yellow bands too. She's been in a topknot since she came to us at 17 wks. I take the band out and the topknot is still standing at attention. It's the head rubbing that does it I think. I had the same problem with Dixie so I figure it's me. Juice*, the show dog, hates her head touched!* :w00t: When her hair gets long enough for a topknot I think I'm in for some resistance. Maybe she just wants to hand out and be a tomboy now.


 
Dusty is like that too. Elaine, which part of RETIRED show dog do we not understand?!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

A lot of times, I do use those little bands like the yellow ones. But I also use the ones like the yellow one Natalya shows in the original post. I have never had them break any of her hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> A lot of times, I do use those little bands like the yellow ones. But I also use the ones like the yellow one Natalya shows in the original post. I have never had them break any of her hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yep, I love to use them as they don't do any damage to the hair. I even keep them overnight, don't want any hair get in to my babies' eyes
In my opinion that rubber bands (any type) should be used only for training and the show as fabric type is visible


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The scrunchy type of band just doesn't work for my dog. Too much hair falls out and gets in her eyes. This causes too much tearing and would over time cause stainging for her. I love these ultra light wt.bands:

Dog Bows: Shih Tzu, Maltese, Yorkie Bows & Show Dog Leads=


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ooops I just realized I gave false info. It's not The Finishing Touch, it's Show Off

http://showoffproducts.com/bands/medium-bands.html
These bands, the last in the drop down box, yellow fine wt

They might be the same, Show Off and The Finishing Touch but I just love my yellow bands.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Ooops I just realized I gave false info. It's not The Finishing Touch, it's Show Off
> 
> medium bands The best bands, at the best prices.
> These bands, the last in the drop down box, yellow fine wt
> ...


I think I have bought them from both Show Off and Finishing Touch. They are the ultra light yellow band...and they are the best.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I think she's talking about Dewey takes it out of the other Malts' and Yorkie's hair, not his own. He's a little stinker, LOL! Love Dewey stories!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


One time Violet had her head down, and I thought that Dewey was licking her face, but no!! He was pulling her stretchy band out !! I thought he swallowed it, but I finally found it! Not only does he pull the other dog!s bands out. They let him!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am scared of keeping a top knot in my little ones hair.............. I dont want it to hurt them or cause them headaches! Plus no matter how much I try they still get it out of their hair!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Tashulia25 said:


> yep, I love to use them as they don't do any damage to the hair. I even keep them overnight, don't want any hair get in to my babies' eyes
> In my opinion that rubber bands (any type) should be used only for training and the show as fabric type is visible


Why do you say that rubber bands should only be used for training and show? 

The kind you are using...I used before I knew how to do hair. They are easy to find. I even sometimes slip them on tail coat before the ring for a brief period so I can hold the tailcoat together and slip it off easily before heading into the ring. But I was told when I started to get into showing to never use them on Maltese topknots because they act like sandpaper to the coat. They do cause breakage.

Carpets are also like sandpaper to a coat and honestly the type of synthetic fiber used in both is very damaging.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

maltese manica said:


> I am scared of keeping a top knot in my little ones hair.............. I dont want it to hurt them or cause them headaches! Plus no matter how much I try they still get it out of their hair!


Just be careful not to keep them in too tightly. I like to use lightweight bands for day to day and medium weight ones for show. They do get them out fast, but they should be changed frequently anyway.


----------



## Halo's mom (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you please post a link for The Finishing Touch? I am coming up with wedding and home decor sites and am interested in ordering the yellow bands you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Halo's mom said:


> Can you please post a link for The Finishing Touch? I am coming up with wedding and home decor sites and am interested in ordering the yellow bands you mentioned. Thanks!


These are the ones i get
medium bands The best bands, at the best prices. 
in the drop down box, they are the yellow fine wt which are the last ones. The other color choices are thicker bands


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> These are the ones i get
> medium bands The best bands, at the best prices.
> in the drop down box, they are the yellow fine wt which are the last ones. The other color choices are thicker bands


I will buy them too, to see the difference between the black and white as i have some other colorful and i don't like them, will compare and tell  
Can any one share opinion about topknots wraps? what you feel is the best one? Thank you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Tashulia25 said:


> I will buy them too, to see the difference between the black and white as i have some other colorful and i don't like them, will compare and tell
> Can any one share opinion about topknots wraps? what you feel is the best one? Thank you


Do you mean the papers you use in the double show topknots? Those are just perm papers from Sallys
Sally - Super Jumbo Dispense-A-Wrap and End Wraps

I usually use these. Some like the mesh kind but I like the paper. For me, learning to fold these papers was the hardest thing to learn when doing topknots.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Do you mean the papers you use in the double show topknots? Those are just perm papers from Sallys
> Sally - Super Jumbo Dispense-A-Wrap and End Wraps
> 
> I usually use these. Some like the mesh kind but I like the paper. For me, learning to fold these papers was the hardest thing to learn when doing topknots.


thank you so much :wub: , can you make pictorial how to? I saw video but would love to learn as many ways as possible


----------

